# Homestead for sale in Arizona!



## aastephens (Jun 17, 2008)

Four+ bedroom two bath adobe home with three bedroom guesthouse and inground pool on 3.75 fenced acres near Tucson, AZ.

Main house is 2400 sf 4 bedroom with den, breakfast room, formal dining room, and 2 full baths with tile throughout. Graywater system reuses bathwater for irrigation. Guesthouse is 1100 sf 3 bedroom 1 bath. Both houses have separately fenced backyards. Three-sided carport houses two cars and offers 380 square feet of storage in the loft above it! Inground pool is nicely sized - 14'x34'. 

The front property has an irrigation system installed for growing alfalfa, wheat, or whatever. There's a large goat fortress (they're notorious for escaping!) with three separate pens within. We have a swine enclosure and have the storage room attached to the guesthouse in use as a henhouse. 

Please email for photos... [email protected] or call Jeromie and April at (520) 490-0314.


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

Price?


----------



## cesium (Jan 9, 2008)

Post a picture or two?


----------

